# Here come 2014 executive actions



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Has nothing to do with doing what is right but using your health care information against you. We already have laws covering this stuff they just don't use it.
Stand by this is just the start.
Obama administration proposes new executive actions on gun background checks | Fox News


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

I do not support Obama, don't get me wrong.

But I like to call Fox news, Faux News


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

jesstheshow said:


> I do not support Obama, don't get me wrong.
> 
> But I like to call Fox news, Faux News


So you are saying Obama did not issue the order? All they did was report what he did.
Wait till you see the MSNBC spin on it.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

No, I should have elaborated. I am on my phone and hate typing on it. I just hate using Fox news as a source, lol. It was off topic


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Why is it everything has to be done by way of executive action now-a-days? I thought there used to be a process for enacting new laws...



jesstheshow said:


> I do not support Obama, don't get me wrong.
> 
> But I like to call Fox news, Faux News


Sometimes their opinion pieces can be pretty biased, but whose aren't? When you're reporting on something that is purely factual, something that is in writing, what's the point of attacking the reporter instead of the report?

Edit: Smitty beat me to it.  Sometimes you get your news where you get it. What you do with it is what matters.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I wouldn't have a problem with gun trafficking being a Federal crime. Aside from the fact I'm pretty sure my definition of gun trafficking and theirs are going to have some pretty significant differences.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I agree but then you'd have to arrest Holder and ofailure themselves.

This topic is a dangerous one. The focus for many years of the anti gun zealots has just been to make gun ownership less economical. Every fee, every added tax, and every added little burden (like a gun lock) helps keep a few more people from buying a firearm and another home from becoming a potential voter for gun rights. There is no reason these zealots won't take to using health care and offering a discount to those who don't own guns.



retired guard said:


> I wouldn't have a problem with gun trafficking being a Federal crime. Aside from the fact I'm pretty sure my definition of gun trafficking and theirs are going to have some pretty significant differences.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Congress, nobama doesn't need no stinkin congress, he will make his own laws, screw the Constitution, again! Isn't that what czars are for?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

He has already gotten away with changing law (Obamacare), which is the sole territory of Congress, without any repercussions.
Clearly, he is the most unethical, law breaking president in history. Which, when one considers Richard Nixon, is quite an accomplisment.
The POS needs to be impeached and removed from office. He has clearly broken his oath of office. You know, the part where he swore to uphold the Constitution?
And now, under Obamacare, doctors are required to ask all patients if they have guns in the home. The answer is then entered into the electronic medical record which can be viewed by countless bureaucrats in the Obama Regime.
The press release linked above is a joke because one of the provisions of Obamacare is no more HIPAA.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

Slowly over time, just like Germany during the Nazi we will become more of a police state. Our goverment just keeps taken a little at a time until that take it all. It is happen everyday.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

nobama's people don't care what he does, congress likes the power it gives them to take nobama on for impeachment and the people keep trying to vote the bad ones out - never going to happen. Time for the true American people to use the 2nd amendment as it was written for, tyranny is running amuck in all levels of government!


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Thank god for Fox news and the fact that they have more views then both CNN and MSNBC combined. What shape would we be in if all our news was first filtered by CNN or MSNBC. The one thing I don't like about Fox is that they feel then need to have a liberal on their talk shows like. 
Alan Colmes 
Susan Estrich 
Bob Beckel 
Juan Williams 
Mara Laiason 
Mort Kondrache 
Kirsten Powers


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

It's just common sense gun control... don't you trust your government?
.
.
.
.
NOT... NFW... Give an inch and they take a mile. This is just a start. 

and the king doesn't need congress... he's proven that time and again


----------

